# Any other sites like DealExtreme?



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2007)

Are there any other sites like DealExtreme that sells cool electronic gadgets on the cheap like they do?  My bro wanted me to ask.


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind knowing this myself (who wouldn't)


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2007)

uxcell.com


----------



## Switchy (Nov 4, 2007)

This I would like to know as well. Preferably with free shipping as well.

I'm a sucker for low-priced gadgets


----------



## matriculated (Nov 4, 2007)

kaidomain.com


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

good question.

what is most important to me though is free shipping!


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

RHS is excellent, expensive shipping though.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Heh, RHS is where I bought my flashcarts from.  My bro is looking for electronic gadgets that aren't video game related....he's not into video games.

The other two sites mentioned seem like what he may be looking for.


----------



## itajubense (Dec 17, 2008)

Other site: www.extremechinadeal.com


----------



## JDMEVOIXMR (Dec 18, 2008)

kaidomain.com
focalprice.com
sourcingmap.com

uhh..newegg has a bunch of cheap stuff with free shipping.


----------



## Stas_yar (Mar 8, 2010)

www.asianwebshops.com - list of asian stores.


----------



## david432111 (Mar 8, 2010)

http://top50chinadropshippers.com/


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 8, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=202516


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2010)

Woot might be counted, though they often carry more expensive stuff like vacuums and servers.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 8, 2010)

Whoaaaaaaaa, OLD bump. But yeah, for those who want DX alternatives, go with Rockstars link.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, someone grave dug like crazy.

Anyways, FocalPrice is good shit


----------



## Haveaniceday (Mar 10, 2010)

I like hotdealstime.com


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

http://volumerate.com/products.vr/category.0


----------

